# Firewire



## AcidLounge

hi ppl, how r u doing?
i Have a question, i dont understand what does it mean "firewire" in this sentence: "before you connect the Venus DS USB or Firewire cable between ..."

de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Morty

Me puedes dar la frase entera? Entiendo que algo de informática.


----------



## Reina140

No estoy segura pero yo pienso que "Firewire" seri'a una marca. Quiza's deberi'as usar GOOGLE.  Tambie'n lo buscare' contigo.


----------



## Reina140

Hardware & Drivers - *FireWire* In fact, Apple's *FireWire* technology was honored by the Academy of *...* This new version of *FireWire* Reference Platform 1.1 adds the Class Service EIA775. *...*

*Si', yo tengo razo'n.  Es una marca.*


----------



## daviesri

Firewire - http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firewire


----------



## Morty

Los puertos USB son para PC. En el caso de un ordenador MAC (Apple) estos puertos se llaman firewire. Son tecnologías distintas... sólo eso.

O sea, USB wire es cable usb.


----------



## AcidLounge

asi seria la oración completa, si es algo de informática: 
Insert Driver CD first then plug in your Venus DS to an available Firewire Port

no entiendo que significa firewire en esta oración.
de antemano, muchas gracias.
saludos


----------



## daviesri

Firewire es como USB pero mas rapido.  Firewire tiene cable y conectores como se usa para USB (Firewire son mas grande) pero se velocidad de transferencia de datos es muy diferente (200 Mbps para firewire, 12Mbps para un USB).

El oracion esta hablando de conectando su Venus DS a su computadora usando el puerto de firewire en su computadora.


----------



## AcidLounge

thank U very much, now is so much clear.

USB = Microsoft
Firewire = Apple


----------



## daviesri

AcidLounge said:


> thank U very much, now is so much clear.
> 
> USB = Microsoft
> Firewire = Apple


 
Las computadoras con microsoft tambien pueden usar firewire.  La mia tiene puertos para firewire y USB.


----------



## freddym

ATENCION:

Tal como indica daviesri, *el puerto firewire no es usado exclusivamente en computadoras Apple*, también puede estar en otras computadoras.

Tanto el *Firewire *como el *USB* son "*puertos de hardware*".

Esta es la definición en wikipedia de un puerto de hardware:

_Un *puerto hardware* permite acoplar a un sistema físico un conector o cable. Por ejemplo, la mayoría de las computadoras personales tienen un puerto para el teclado y uno para el ratón._

Esta definición está dentro del artículo:  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puerto_(computación)

Saludos,
Freddy


----------

